# Dazed and confused



## smokey01 (Oct 29, 2010)

My second wife of 7 years came home from work 8 weeks ago and told me she wasn't happy and was moving in with her daughter. Needless to say I was in shock. We hadn't had a fight or disagreement is years. When asked why she didn't want to talk about it. I asked what I did wrong and she said nothing it was just her and she needed to be alone. When I came home from work that night she was gone. She only took her things and did not take anything that I would need. We talk and laugh on the phone during the week about everything but what happened to us. I visit her on Friday mornings, again we talk and laugh about everything but us. The divorce word has not come up. Four weeks ago her daughter and husband split leaving her and her daugher along with the two grandkids at the house. The house belongs to her brother who is not living there and has not worked steady in years. If they were to move out he would certianly lose the house. I'm not sure what to do at this point. It's good that we still talk and she sees me but I still do not know what happened. Any advise you could give would be greatly appreciated. I would really like to make things work with us but she will not talk about it.


----------



## smokey01 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I am now up to 11 weeks and still do not know why she moved out. We talk at least once a week but nothing about us. I am trying to be very patient and give her the space and time to figure out what it is that she wants to do. I miss her dearly but do not want to push her in to a corner for an answer as to what we are going to do. Two weeks ago was the last time we talked face to face and I asked her if we could work on whatever is wrong and try to repair our marriage or did she want to get divorced? She just looked so defeated and said she did not know what she wanted. Today was a bad day for me wanting to call her and get some kind of answers. Thanks to reading this forum I have gotten back in control and am just going to ride it out a while longer. Am I working on this the right way by not confronting her for answers? I don't want to force a wrong answer from her. Any advise will be greatly appreciated.


----------

